# KDS Detailing present déjà vu.



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

KDS Detailing present déjà vu.

Hi everyone remember this stunning car.










http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225020

4 months on were back, same location, same car, different colour .



















This time it was for new car protection, with g techniq coatings again.

The job had been all arranged by email from the owner to me with the sales person for the dealership involved too with the odd phone call to Tracy in reception.

We had emailed many times trying to arrange for the car to be transported to KDS using a trusted company that I have been using for over 2 years.










The owner also liked the idea of the car being at KDS to carry out whatever it needs; as this meant we would have plenty of time to assess the cars needs contact the owner and discuss the best option package.

As the owner lives a long distance from KDS and the dealership we would not meet the owner or have a viewing of the car (any idea of condition) before we turn up on the day to do our best.

So this meant we would be going in blind as such.

So it was the night before that we loaded the KDS van up in readiness for the work to be carried out next day.

We left bright and early and got to the dealership a few hours later (thanks to the M25 car park), parked up outside the showroom to start to unload the equipment and valuate the cars condition.

So we were looking for a bright Green Lamborghini, not one in sight only theses 













































Parked up ready to go to action










A nice view while waiting but we really wanted to get on the car ASAP, and still had no idea of the condition of this brand new car.

The sales person told us that the car is being valeted and will be soon back in the showroom for us to work our magic on.

20 minutes goes past still no car, the sales guys then says it's got no fuel in the car, and does not want to drive the car on the road to get fuel after we have finished with it, so it's best to fill up before we start.

Of course I say yes best way.

So around another 20 minutes the car finally arrives,




























So this is what we were greeted with, times like this I think I should of stuck with the option (well only option) it must come to the KDS base .


































































































































































































































So this is the mileage of the brand new car










The cleaning of the car to remove all the contaminants was done with water less wash, quick detail spray and then finally with IPA wipe down to remove oils from quick detail sprays.

Managed to get through 2 packs of cloths, 36 in each pack. This was trying to not ever wipe an area with the dirty side of cloth, and to keep different products apart too.

Then after this it was onto inspection of the car now clean and any oils and waxes removed.

Here are the defects

















































































































































Wet sanding marks










From trying to remove this























































Due to the time scale and the amount of defects spread all over the cars paint work, we decided to do the best we can and give it the best protection possible, remembering that it was booked in for new car protection and the owner or KDS had not planned for lots of machine correction.

The decision was to go for Gtechniq coatings for durability, then to apply top quality wax over the cured coating to help fill and improve the look of paint giving extra depth.

First thing was to seal roof , on the last car (same car I used a lint roller so to show another way of removing fluff from fabric I used masking tape that works just as well.



















Look hard enough you will see a strand of hair or fluff in the middle of pic



























And gone 









Once the roof was done then onto sealing it for the winter weather ahead.

Choose G techniq I1 this time as it's a faster drying product, than compared to 303 aerospace.

The first coat I like to wipe into the fabric and spread evenly and get into the grain, then the second coat once first is dry is a light mist coat.



















Once done, we quickly wipe down the glass and bodywork with IPA to remove any over spray of I1, repeated 3 times with fresh new cloth each time.

The seats were also treated.




























Then the next job was to coat the paintwork with G techniq C1, we would normally treat near the end of a detail, but as I wanted the coating to cure before applying wax it was next in order.























































Noted the temperature and humidity, we use a more complex unit at the KDS workshop, that takes a reading in the workshop and has a remote sensor which we place in the spray booth to monitor what's going on.










Window cleaned and prepped




























Then G techniq G1 applied



















G techniq C5 on wheels and brakes














































Then G techniq C4 on plastics,

This time changed the process on rear grill as it took over 45 minute's lol





































Cleaned and sealed the shuts
































































Then finally we applied the wax on top for extra bling



































































































We then while waiting for wax to cure started to pack away the equipment, of course leaving out the video camera and DSLR camera.

End of part one .

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Part 2

Here are the finished photos













































































































































































































































































































































































































Decided to see what happens if I turn the dial on top of my camera?
























































































































































































































Once we got back to KDS that evening 12 hour round trip for 2 KDS staff members, we unloaded the van, ready for work back at base.

Waited until the owner had the car delivered to his house then contacted him to see if everything was ok?

He was happy with our work of course, but disappointed with the defects (which we have not removed ONLY masked) as we had a limited amount of time. 
Had a long discussion about new cars well brand new car in fact full of defects, we came to a decision that use the car through the year into early winter 2012 then KDS will collect it in the sealed trailer , we will fix any stone chips from enjoying the car and get it better than new.

This gave the owner piece of mind that not to worry and just enjoy the car, let KDS doing the worrying for him.

Hope you enjoyed reading and thanks for taking time to view any questions please fire away.

As always I will try my best to answer them ASAP, I am giving one to one training for the rest of the week up to Friday evening. So maybe not able to answer for a few days

Regards Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice little motor, is pretty shocking that even your run of the mill car washes/valet services dont even treat cars like that with a bit more care an attention.

Nice work.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You do get some serious exotics to toy with Kelly. Loving the colour.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Just reported you for being parked on double yellows.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Lovely car and writeup, as said before - it's a real shame how these car are treated just after leaving factory.


How long did You wait between applying C1 and Divine ?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent work Kelly


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

too many photos for me showing very very minor differences in before and afer. not doubting its a great car and your work was spot on, just a bit of a 'nothing thread' for me (sorry!)


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

great work as usual.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Kelly, stunning car!!


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Fantastic job as always and great write up!:thumb:


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi guys,

Really nice job on both of those cars, I love both write ups.

I do have one question, by no means a criticism but on both cars it looks like the exhausts weren't touched. Was there a reason for this?

Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## Sander (Apr 1, 2011)

How many microfibers did you use to C1 this car? Have you ever had difficulties with C1 due to high humidity?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Real treat again fantastic motor and love the colour, does the Wax sit well on the C1, and what do you use inside the micro fiber cloth for doing the honeycomb grill, thanks for sharing your work great result


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Great work shame you had to start with such a poorly treated car though.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Just reported you for being parked on double yellows.


I think the 3 people watching over the Caddy all day probably made a call too...either that they were staking the van out :lol:

New cars and defects come hand in hand, seen a R8 sat in Audis showroom today, quite a number or defects on it, very visible without having to look for them as such.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Gorgeous car and great work!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great work Kelly on a awesome looking car.
Got to love Lambos:thumb:


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Lovely job Kelly as usual !!
Cracking car too!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

as all ways kelly fantastic pics and great work


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work as always mate.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work as always.


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

The gey one is the nicest and badest Lamborghini i have ever seen!!!!!!!


----------



## mitrasca (May 3, 2011)

nice job as always....is a pleasure reading your posts..

P.S: what wax applicator did you use ?


----------



## Nef (Jan 19, 2011)

Awesome work, as usual.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

as always guys
fantastic job there

what did you use on tires ?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Job Kelly :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Divine, really lets the hues of the green come through especially under the flash. Looks superb.


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks great, That is a trip for you. Looks like Reading branch.


----------



## A3AUDI (Dec 13, 2011)

Really impressive.


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

nice shots 'with the dial turned up' on the camera


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

sounds like this customer is with you for life now whether you like it or not :lol:

hope that now you've given him the kds backup service lifeline that the volume of maintenance guide requests is more manageable than with the orange one!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Stunning, absolutely love that colour. Can't wait to see once its been fully corrected.



CM TDI said:


> I do have one question, by no means a criticism but on both cars it looks like the exhausts weren't touched. Was there a reason for this?


They are a satin finish which I believe is powder coated, which is becoming increasingly common in hyper cars as it looks better when clean than chrome that tarnishes quickly under high temperatures, hence not the shiny look you are expecting!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats lovely dream cars there, i love the green one, thanks for posting kelly.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Loving the car and loving the colour finish wasnt to bad :lol: Top job


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

nice work c4'ing the honeycomb grills. if the guy who "valeted" the car watched you do this he would have thought you come from a different planet, which in car presentation terms is about spot on :lol:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing work as always. Interested to hear how the wax performs on top of C1 too, nice little addition there!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Nice work Kelly.

When you say the same car do you mean wrapped?


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Great car and great work!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

Gaz W said:


> Stunning, absolutely love that colour. Can't wait to see once its been fully corrected.
> 
> They are a satin finish which I believe is powder coated, which is becoming increasingly common in hyper cars as it looks better when clean than chrome that tarnishes quickly under high temperatures, hence not the shiny look you are expecting!


Thanks for clarifying that.

I thought it would be something like that! im not sure i like that finish but if i owned the car I suppose I could put up with it!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing work there, I bet a waterless wash made you shudder a little....... Why leave the correction till next winter? Id sooner the car mint next summer if it was me.

BTW when the car wasnt there i thought... "oh no been taken out for a spin and bumped it"...

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work fella nice selection of cars! :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Smashing work there, I bet a waterless wash made you shudder a little....... Why leave the correction till next winter? Id sooner the car mint next summer if it was me.
> 
> BTW when the car wasnt there i thought... "oh no been taken out for a spin and bumped it"...
> 
> ...


More to do with the C1 I think Paul. No point removing it so soon after application.


----------



## Byron (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice work Kelly.

Those Mint green Caddy vans are good value arent they! I originally supplied it as new to the first keeper.


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, stunning :argie:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice, but what everyone is really wanting to ask is did you get any pics of the little white lambo :lol:


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

James B said:


> Nice little motor, is pretty shocking that even your run of the mill car washes/valet services dont even treat cars like that with a bit more care an attention.
> 
> Nice work.


yeah i agree why can dealers not have detailers come and make the car ready for the new owner i don't know why?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

thedonji said:


> yeah i agree why can dealers not have detailers come and make the car ready for the new owner i don't know why?


They can if the customer insists, although most dealers are ignorant to the defects, also they make a huge profit if they sell a Supaguard treatment and have their contract cleaners apply it.

Looking good Kelly, hope your well mate. 
Done quite a few new car preps this year, upon arrival the condition they arrive is often a mixture of the good, the bad or the ugly. It is quite often a lottery, the ones that are typically straightforward and with minimal defects are those that I have told the customer to take delivery untouched and uncleaned.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job Kelly, and what a lovely place to work!!


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

simply just an animal of a car.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Lovely!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

James B said:


> Nice little motor, is pretty shocking that even your run of the mill car washes/valet services dont even treat cars like that with a bit more care an attention.
> 
> Nice work.


Thanks james , yep the prep is shocking really more to come on this



Beau Technique said:


> You do get some serious exotics to toy with Kelly. Loving the colour.


Thats one of the pro's to doing what we do , how else would we get to work on such cars regular basis :thumb:



HeavenlyDetail said:


> Just reported you for being parked on double yellows.


marc , your a git :lol:



evotuning said:


> Lovely car and writeup, as said before - it's a real shame how these car are treated just after leaving factory.
> 
> How long did You wait between applying C1 and Divine ?


I think , no i know some of the damage is at the factory stage , seen the cars being wool machined then left , the refining stage is either missed or not enough time spent .

around 3 hours , applied c1 as soon as i could then went onto all the other stages then apply wax right at the end , started taking photos before the wax was all buffed off , even packed up ready to leave with just wax buff and photos left .



Gleamingkleen said:


> excellent work Kelly


Thanks jay

kelly

www.detailing.co.uk


----------



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

That was a shock, scrolling down through the pics of all the defects and im thinking ...well at least it gets used, only to come to the next pic showing 30 odd miles on the clock!

Does no one have any pride in their work these days:wall:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

amiller said:


> too many photos for me showing very very minor differences in before and afer. not doubting its a great car and your work was spot on, just a bit of a 'nothing thread' for me (sorry!)


For you it may well be , but for me it was not.

i am a business , and plan out what when and how , to everything i do.

sometimes a thread is wrote for my gains ,and TBH most of the time my business ideas work very well for KDS .

This thread in question proves it ,

lets say that the last supercar meet i was at , i had the pleasure of giving out a prize (dodo juice products) to best kept car of the day.

That person has a lambo gallardo in green , and has an Aventor on order in green again .

the friend and organiser of the supercar meet has discussed with person with aventor on order about KDS detailing the new car when it arrives.

The purpose of thread is to show that a brand new 200k car is not perfect , and best to book in at the KDS base and (not at the showroom) to get the level of finish it deserves.

the person has viewed this thread too .

so job done for me

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

ted11 said:


> great work as usual.





Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work Kelly, stunning car!!





DAREM said:


> Fantastic job as always and great write up!:thumb:





CM TDI said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Really nice job on both of those cars, I love both write ups.
> 
> ...


thanks guys ,

the exhaust were cleaned but are rough textured finish which always looks dull

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

Nice work Kelly. I've got some I1 on order for the cars at home, so thanks for the little tip on how you use the stuff :thumb: when you wipe the first layer into the fabric, do you just use a clean micro fibre?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Great Work!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Smashing work there, I bet a waterless wash made you shudder a little....... Why leave the correction till next winter? Id sooner the car mint next summer if it was me.
> 
> BTW when the car wasnt there i thought... "oh no been taken out for a spin and bumped it"...
> 
> ...


Yep waterless wash was not nice , went through pack of 36 microfibre cloths too .

Well the sales person drove the car to the petrol station after the dealer valet to fill up with fuel then drove into the showroom for KDS to start , not really a way out really the guy did ask what to do .

It was either as above or once KDS are finished then drive to petrol station in the heavy rain .

the the first option in this case was the best option .



simon burns said:


> Top work fella nice selection of cars! :thumb:


Thanks simon



gally said:


> More to do with the C1 I think Paul. No point removing it so soon after application.


some of this is true but also , the owner (where he lives) well end up with a stone chipped front of the car (his last car did) so i said drive it for the spring and summer enloy it and dont worry about the defects or even the wear and tear which will come with use .

Then just before putting it away for winter , bring it back into KDS we will paint the car to remove any stonechips etc , fully correct the car then enclosed trailer the car back to owners house .

Takes away the worry from the customer and he knows his car will better than new next spirng and summer season :thumb:



Byron said:


> Nice work Kelly.
> 
> Those Mint green Caddy vans are good value arent they! I originally supplied it as new to the first keeper.


Thanks

Yep great value and has done me well .



uzi-blue said:


> Wow, stunning :argie:





Bill58 said:


> Looks great!


thanks guys



CJA Valeting said:


> Very nice, but what everyone is really wanting to ask is did you get any pics of the little white lambo :lol:


Of course





















Gleammachine said:


> They can if the customer insists, although most dealers are ignorant to the defects, also they make a huge profit if they sell a Supaguard treatment and have their contract cleaners apply it.
> 
> Looking good Kelly, hope your well mate.
> Done quite a few new car preps this year, upon arrival the condition they arrive is often a mixture of the good, the bad or the ugly. It is quite often a lottery, the ones that are typically straightforward and with minimal defects are those that I have told the customer to take delivery untouched and uncleaned.


thanks Rob :thumb:

While we were waiting as wrote at the begining of this thread , (waited till certain people had viewed thread) we watch one of the in house valeters working on the grey SL. (will come back to this)

Midway through the day working on the green car , the boss of the valeting company (from another country) (not that its a bad thing), got speaking to me for a while , at first we got the impression that he was worried that KDS may now be carring out the valeting work .

once minds were settled he opened up a bit about time scales and costs , and that they valet around 30 brand new cars a day . 
Being on an estate with Aston Martin , range rover , lambo , etc . 
Thats alot of moneys worth of cars being sold everyday ( what recession).

I could tell straight away that the standard is going to be on the low side.

now the grey lambo SL in the back ground , this was being "cleaned" while we waited for our car , the personel was using a well known bodyshop product (by hand) to cut back the marks , 1 cloth to aplly and take off lets say not of the micro fibre type.










Once finished then a hand glase was applied again well know bodyshop product.

The sales person spoke to the valet guy and checked the work all OK .

we did manage to get some sneaky pics of the quality work too :devil:

Here














































This brand new car is ready to go too










lastly near closing time , alot of fuss swearing was going in the showroom , the sales guy came over to me viewing KDS work (of course which he was impressed from just carefull cleaning and coatings) then telling me whats just happened.

A Brand new car (280k) being collected by customer in the morning in a Matt colour has been damaged by the valeting company , with only 2 hours opening time left before the morning.

then this "how much do you charge to do service to a car, i am Fuxxed off with this happening its about time we employed proper people , i dont need to be dealing with this sort of sxxt".

shame really as i am such a distance from the dealership that its not cost effective for KDS to travel there .

But we do know a G techniq detailer that may be able to help in the future thou :thumb:

lastly is i this sort of thing did not go on then we would have alot less work , so moaning about its not worth it , and gives decent guys more chance of work :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## rotdot (Nov 30, 2008)

Top work!! love to read your posts with great interest.
I followed a silver mondeo last night :driver: with your company name across the boot lid, the finish was as expected - spot on. has it had the wet sanding treatment? Sorry got to ask.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

rotdot said:


> Top work!! Love to read your posts with great interest.
> I followed a silver mondeo last night :driver: with your company name across the boot lid, the finish was as expected - spot on. Has it had the wet sanding treatment? Sorry got to ask.


Arrh yes that's one of my customers , known each other for 18 years .

In that space of time looked after all of his family's cars and some of his friends too :thumb:

The mondeo had been wet sanded and detail about 4 years ago , not touched since by KDS , he is a member on here and in to his detailing too .




























The car will be back soon for more work (bodywork / detailing) but just spent a lot of money over Christmas back having a lot of mechanical work done with us.

Brakes all round , clutch , oil leaks and service .


















































































so his wallet needs a rest know :devil:

The KDS sign across the back was an addition the owner done without me knowing, can't get a better testimonial than that really .

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## croydesurf (Feb 20, 2010)

I have spent many a night shift sat outside this dealership in my patrol car dreaming of which one I would buy if my numbers ever came up. I have offered the dealership the use of my work Police Astra for the day, just to have a spin in one but sadly it has never got me the result I wanted.

Lovely vehicle and great turnaround. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tony_hetherington (Apr 1, 2006)

Love it


----------



## Jason2002 (Jan 20, 2009)

rotdot said:


> Top work!! love to read your posts with great interest.
> I followed a silver mondeo last night :driver: with your company name across the boot lid, the finish was as expected - spot on. has it had the wet sanding treatment? Sorry got to ask.


Hi Rotdot, I'm the owner of the silver Mondeo lol, Kelly wetsanded my car about 4 years ago. I am going to get some paintwork done soon (will be done at KDS of course lol) and then detailed. Just letting my wallet have a rest.

The car hasn't been detailed since he wetsanded it, just washed and waxed and it still looks amazing.

When you saw my car, it hadn't been washed for about a month (I know thats really bad). Washed it today and it's looking good.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Absolutely amazing car and finish. I prefer the green to the orange.


----------

